# Consultation for IUI?



## JustJude78 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have got a consultation on Wednesday at a fertlity clinic to have IUI treatment, I am excited, scared, happy and very nervous. I was wondering if any of you could tell me what to expect at this intital consultation as the appointment letter doesn't tell me anything at all just where and when to go?

Thank you and good luck to all of you reading that are currently having treatment.



x


----------



## fayster (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi JustJude,

I wasn't single when I first went to my clinic, but from what I remember, it wasn't at all scary.  The consultant talked through the medical side of things, the nurses talked through the practical side of things (and took what seemed like half my blood), and the counsellor talked through the emotional and psychological side of things.  I did all three on the same day, but I don't know that that's the usual!  I think everyone just wanted to be sure that the intervention was the right thing for me physically and psychologically, and be sure that I was sure.  They will probably tell you what IUI entails, and what tests you will need, and come up with a plan for you.

That's how it was for me, anyway!  Good luck!


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Fayster   


Probably unlikely to have all three things done on one day, the private sector like to spread things out a little so each requires a separate payment   .  One thing I wasn't expecting was an internal examination (dildo cam   ).  I wish I'd been a bit more prepared for that one!  .  I'd already had the blood tests done on the NHS and the counsellor appointment (which was free) was made separately.  All clinics seem to operate slightly differently but if you have any concerns you can always ask in advance.


Best of luck
Upsyxxx


----------



## JustJude78 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Fayster and Upsydaisy,

Thank you for letting me know especially about the dildo cam  , as the day is getting closer I am getting more excited and less nervous. I just hope everything goes ok.

Thanks again

xx


----------



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Justjude

I've just booked my first consultation too so not sure what to expect either! Have you had yours yet? How did it go?

T x


----------



## JustJude78 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Twinklets,

I was so nervous but had no reason to be, it was all very straightforward, unlike my GP she didn't ask my reasons as to why I wanted fertility treatment or judge me. All that she did was run through my treatment plan, what I had to expect to pay and make another appointment for a review. Between now and my review I need to have blood tests done on Day 3 of my period and have an internal x ray.

Now I have been to my first consultation I feel so much better about going forward with my treatment even the internal x-ray isn't worrying me.

I have seen a few of your other posts and if you don't mind me saying I think it would help you to tell a few more people about what you are going to go through. I found it so hard to tell people, some people were supportive others not so much but i think slowly they are all coming round to the idea. I thought my mom would take it the best and she was actually one of the worst. She wants the best for me (as every mother does for their child), she wanted me to get married and have a child. After I explained why I was doing it (for me it is my age, I am 33) she understood why I wanted to do it. She even agreed to come to my appointments with me and now she has said how brave I am for doing it!! It will be hard for you to tell people but the support you get eventually is so good it makes you forget the bad times.

I hope your consultation goes well, do you know when your appointment is?

Sending you big


----------



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

My appointment is 20 March and I'm a bit nervous at what to expect, whether I'll get blood tests, scans etc at the first appointment or have to go back.  I'm a bit needle phobic so not looking forward to blood tests and nervous about the internal too.  

As much as I'd like to tell more people about this I only have one really close friend who  I'd confide in and it hasn't gone down well with her when I first mentioned I was looking into it.  I'm currently living with my parents in order to save money for treatment so although I know they won't kick me out for doing this if they react badly it is going to make things awkward for me staying here.  I'm planning to get my own place if treatment is successful and set up home for me and the baby but at the moment I need every penny for treatment so need to play it safe with my parents.  I may try my friend again next time I see her but everytime I mention anything about wanting a baby she just says I'll meet someone and settle down soon which is completely missing the point, I don't want a boyfriend I want a baby!

When is your next appointment?

Good luck 

T x


----------



## JustJude78 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have got to go for my blood tests tomorrow, still waiting for my internal x ray appointment but my review date is 30th May where hopefully they will say I am ok to go on the waiting list  . Luckily the waiting list is only 2 to 3 months (a lot shorter than I thought).

I am living with my parents at the moment saving up for treatment too, hopefully your friend will come round to the idea soon, I think some of my friends don't think I am serious (that may be the same for your friend too). I am at the stage now that I don't care what other people think I want to be a mom more than anything.

I haven't been on this website for long but from my experiences so far everyone on here is so supportive that perhaps you don't need anyone else.

Good luck with your appointment. From what I've read on here every clinic is different so I can't tell you what they will do but from my experience there wasn't anything to worry about. Just remember they have probably heard and seen it all before.



x


----------

